# Verfalldatum für Helme ?



## Deleted 91418 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

in unserer Truppe ist letztens eine Diskussion aufgekommen bezüglich der Sicherheit älterer Helme. Es gibt Stimmen, die allen Ernstes behaupten, dass Radhelme nach ca. 5 Jahren im Ernstfall nicht mehr sicher genug schützen, da sie einem Alterungsprozess unterliegen. Ich halte dass für ausgemachten Unsinn. Wenn ein Helm keine Beschädigungen aufweist, sollte er doch unabhängig vom Alter so gut schützen können wie neu, oder?
Wie ist denn Eure Meinung dazu? 

LG
Returner


----------



## Franz W (2. Mai 2009)

diese "Stimmen" haben Recht. Die Weichmacher im Hartschalenmaterial lassen nach und deshalb sollte man einen Helm alle 4-5 Jahre ersetzen. Es ist darum auch nicht unwichtig wann der Helm produiert wurde. Normalerweise steht das Datum im Helm. Einen Helm der schon 2 Jahre im Laden liegt, sollte man deshalb nur zu sehr reduziertem Preis kaufen. Bei mir ist nächstes Jahr ein Neuer fällig 
Gruß Franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (2. Mai 2009)

Die Stimmen gehören vermutlich Fahradhändlern, die öfters mal nen Helm verticken möchten.  Selbst wenn das Material etwas unflexibler wird, kenne ich keine Studie, die hier sicherheitsrelevante Nachteile sieht.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (2. Mai 2009)

Mir wurd vorhin im Fahrradladen erzählt, dass man alle 2 Jahre einen Helm kaufen sollte, weil die Schaumstoffe und das Plastik brüchig wird und beim Unfall kein Schutz bietet... Herausgegangen bin ich wieder ohne Helm, bei ner Auswahl von 10 Stück


----------



## razor-toothed (2. Mai 2009)

Ich behalt meinen Helm solange bis er bei nem Sturz zu Bruch geht, was hoffentlich mir zuliebe nicht passiert. Ansonsten kauf ich einen neuen nur wenn mir mein alter nicht mehr gefällt, und sollte es erst nach 10 Jahren sein.


----------



## Duc851 (2. Mai 2009)

Hey das passt ja gerade! Ich meinem Helm fürn Alltag, den ich überall mit hin ziehe steht "May 1999". Das kommt so weit hin. Den hab ich mir zu meinem 1. Mountainbike gekauft und das Rock Shox Jett-Manual ist von 1998.
Andere Helme sind mir zu Schade um um See oder sonst wo rum zu kugeln. 
Für Touren nehm ich aber entweder meinen Fullface oder die abgetragenen meiner Schwester. Bei der gibts dank Sponsoring jedes Jahr nen neuen. So viel Gottvertrauen hab ich dann doch nicht.


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2009)

Es kommt auch darauf an, ob der Helm viel UV-Strahlung abbekommen hat. Die Hersteller sagen 3 Jahre, manche Händler empfehlen nach 5 Jahren einen Wechsel.
Generell: Beim Helm sollte man nicht sparen

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## acardipane (2. Mai 2009)

Nach 5 Jahren empfehle sich einen Wechsel, da die Umwelteinflüsse den Helm zugesetzt haben könnten. (Uv-Strahlung, Wasser, Wärme/Kälte..)


----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr euch schonmal mit dem Aufbau eines Motorradhelmes außeinandergesetzt?
Sturz aus 1.5m und der Helm kann fortgeschmissen werden, weil die schützende Struktur komplett mit Rissen durchzogen ist.


----------



## DeathAngel (3. Mai 2009)

> Habt ihr euch schonmal mit dem Aufbau eines Motorradhelmes außeinandergesetzt?



Und das hat nun genau was mit dem Thema zu tun !?

@topic
Ich denke bei nen Wechsel alle 3-5 Jahre macht man nicht allzuviel verkehrt  (Sofern man einen Helm hat den man immer nutzt)


----------



## Piktogramm (3. Mai 2009)

Das Schaumstoffzeug zerbrößelt nach ein paar Jährchen in der Hand. Meine Mutter gehört zu der Fraktion "Das heben wir mal für deine Kinder auf, man weiß ja nie wies kommt" was dazu führt, dass mittlerweile zwei Helme für über 10Jahre aufm Dachboden lagen und beim letzten Anfassen stark zerbrößelten. Insofern wird die plausible Begründung der Händler nach 5Jahren was neues zu kaufen sehr bedeutsam. Denn ein dermaßen zerbrößelnder Helm schützt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 91418 (3. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für Eure Einschätzungen. 

Ich habe inzwischen auch etwas im Netz recherchiert. Es gibt wohl überwiegend die Meinung, dass Helme mit zunehmendem Alter nicht mehr sicher zu sein scheinen. Ob dies tatsächlich der Fall ist, oder ob es sich hierbei um von Herstellern oder Händlern lancierte Aussagen handelt, ist mir nun eigentlich wurscht. Ich werde kein Risiko eingehen und meinen und dem Helm meiner Partnerin durch neue ersetzen. Die Helme sind beide 7 bzw. 9 Jahre alt. Unsere Köpfe sind mir zu wichtig.

LG
Returner


----------



## b00m (3. Mai 2009)

Nach dem Öffnen meistens 7-10 Tage, steht doch aber auf der Packung oder nicht?


----------



## Hot Carrot (3. Mai 2009)

Returner schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Einschätzungen.
> 
> Ich habe inzwischen auch etwas im Netz recherchiert. Es gibt wohl überwiegend die Meinung, dass Helme mit zunehmendem Alter nicht mehr sicher zu sein scheinen. Ob dies tatsächlich der Fall ist, oder ob es sich hierbei um von Herstellern oder Händlern lancierte Aussagen handelt, ist mir nun eigentlich wurscht. Ich werde kein Risiko eingehen und meinen und dem Helm meiner Partnerin durch neue ersetzen. Die Helme sind beide 7 bzw. 9 Jahre alt. Unsere Köpfe sind mir zu wichtig.
> 
> ...



Gute Einstellung 

Ich Brauch nächstes Jahr auch einen neuen Helm


----------



## akay (6. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen alten Bell Helm von ~1993 rumliegen. Aus Platz- und Designgründen sollte er weg - und ich habe die Gelegenheit zu einer Brutalzerstörung mit den Füßen genutzt.

Ergebnis: das Ding war noch ziemlich stabil, obwohl er nur eine mit Isolierband angeklebte dünne Lexanschale über dem zweischichtigen Hartschaum hatte (keine Inmold-Technologie, gabs damals noch nicht). Ich mußte schon ordentlich mit meinen 80 kg reinspringen und zerbrochen ist er auch erst, als ich es _von innen_ versucht habe!

Fazit: ein alter Helm ist sicher besser als gar keiner. Der Bell wäre eher aus Gründen der Paßform ein schlechter Schutz gewesen denn aus Gründen der Alterung von Hartschaum und Lexan. Er saß einfach schlecht im Vergleich zu den heutigen verstellbaren Helmen.

akay


----------



## AdO089 (6. Mai 2009)

Also speziell mit Helmen kenne ich mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber mit alternden Kunststoffen allgemein.

Ich arbeite in einem Vertrieb für Rollladen, usw.

Und dort ist alterndes bzw. brüchig werdendes Kunststoff durchaus ein ernstes Thema.

Kunststoff altert, und das nicht zu knapp, besonders unter UV-Strahlung (was ja bei Fahrradhelmen ein Thema ist)!!

Spart nicht an eurer Sicherheit/eurem Leben.

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## Robby78 (6. Mai 2009)

Rolläden und andere ganzjährig im Freien plazierte Kunststoffteile sind nur bedingt mit Helmen vergleichbar: Wer lagert schon seinen Halm das ganze Jahr im Freien, bei Wind und Wetter, Sommer wie Winter, Regen wie Sonne usw.?
In anderen Bereichen werden auch Kunststoffe verwendet, wo selbst bei ständigem Gebrauch im Freien nach längerer Zeit noch eine hohe Haltbarkeit gefordert wird(Kfz, Industrie...).
Ich bin auch für einen Austausch des Helmes nach einer angemessenen Zeit, aber ob es nun 5,00 Jahre sind, oder auch 6 oder mehr, hängt immer auch vom tatsächlichen Verschleiß und den konkreten Umständen ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmpfl (7. Mai 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Die Hersteller sagen 3 Jahre



Welcher Hersteller sagt das?
Hast Du mal eine Quelle?


----------



## hobestatt (7. Mai 2009)

Mir hat vor knapp drei Jahren ein guter, nagelneuer Markenhelm auf dem RR das Leben gerettet. Dabei ist der Hartschaum der Länge nach gerissen. Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, was passiert wäre, wenn der Helm a) billig (ich meine das Material, nicht den Preis) oder b) alt und geschwächt gewesen wäre. Selbst mit funktionierendem Helm hat es noch zwei Brustwirbel durch Stauchung (nicht durch direkten Straßenkontakt) zerlegt. Also ich bin nach 5 Jahren wieder im Laden, auch wenn ich keine Beweise für den nachlassenden Schutz habe.


----------



## Stratoliner (8. Mai 2009)

Wie nur so viele, kollektiv so unglaublichen Unsinn schreiben können.


----------



## Datenwurm (8. Mai 2009)

Bei mir hält wegen Stürzen eh kein Helm 3-5 jahre, von daher mache ich mir über die Alterung keine Sorgen.


----------



## DrecksBecks (8. Mai 2009)

Alles blödes Gelaber - Helm ist auch anorganischem Material - da verfällt nix.
Ansonsten müßte ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum angeben sein - wenn nicht ein ganz klarer Fall von Produkthaftung wenn der Helm beim Sturz die Grätsche macht!


----------



## AdO089 (8. Mai 2009)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Wie nur so viele, kollektiv so unglaublichen Unsinn schreiben können.



Dann schreib mal was du besser weißt!

Gruß,
Andi


----------



## Hopi (8. Mai 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Alles blödes Gelaber - Helm ist auch anorganischem Material - da verfällt nix.
> Ansonsten müßte ein Mindesthaltbarkeitsdatum angeben sein - wenn nicht ein ganz klarer Fall von Produkthaftung wenn der Helm beim Sturz die Grätsche macht!



Das stimmt so nicht, alles baut sich ab, im Fall der Helme die Weichmacher im EPS Schaum. Helme sollten eigentlich schon alle paar Jahre gewechselt werden, aber nach einem Sturz, bei dem der Helm richtig Bodenkontakt hatte, eigentlich sofort. Schon aus optischen und hygienischen Gründen, würde ich keinen Helm länger als 2 - 3 Jahre tragen.


----------



## frogmatic (8. Mai 2009)

Stratoliner schrieb:


> Wie nur so viele, kollektiv so unglaublichen Unsinn schreiben können.





DrecksBecks schrieb:


> Alles blödes Gelaber - Helm ist auch anorganischem Material - da verfällt nix.



Obacht, jetzt kommen die echten Fachleute.
Fehlt nur noch einer der behauptet, Helme selbst seien ein Sicherheitsrisiko.


----------



## Abkauf (8. Mai 2009)

Sehe ich auch so.Je nach Nutzung 3-5 Jahre.


----------



## brmpfl (8. Mai 2009)

Bisher war tatsächlich nur blödes Gelaber. 

Wo bleibt die Quellenangabe, die besagt, dass Helme nach x-Jahren ausgetauscht werden müssen? 

Quelle her oder Finger still halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Abkauf (8. Mai 2009)

Hast Du eine Gegenquelle für Deine Behauptung , Hm?


----------



## Hopi (8. Mai 2009)

letzter Abschnitt

Und jetzt können wir das Thema abschließen


----------



## Benie70 (8. Mai 2009)

z.B.
http://www.vis.bayern.de/technik/pr...eizeit/fahrrad/fahrradhelme_kennzeichnung.htm


----------



## Abkauf (8. Mai 2009)

Also mal lieber tauschen.
Gesundheit ist unbezahlbar.

Und nun :

Die Thread, Die!


----------



## brmpfl (9. Mai 2009)

Abkauf schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Gegenquelle für Deine Behauptung , Hm?



Welche Behauptung habe ich aufgestellt?



Hopi schrieb:


> letzter Abschnitt
> 
> Und jetzt können wir das Thema abschließen





Benie70 schrieb:


> z.B.
> http://www.vis.bayern.de/technik/pr...eizeit/fahrrad/fahrradhelme_kennzeichnung.htm



Geil, jetzt sind der BR, die Stiftung Warentest und ein 0815 Verbraucherinformationssystem die Experten in Sachen Materialkunde?

Es war die Rede von Herstellern, die empfehlen, den Helm alle x-Jahre zu tauschen.
Die Fraktion der Fachleute und Spezialisten hat es bislang leider nicht geschafft, auch nur einen belegbaren Hinweis zu liefern, wonach das gerechtfertigt wäre und welcher Hersteller das empfiehlt.

Ich würde der Empfehlung, so es eine solche tatsächlich mit nachvollziehbaren Gründen gibt, gerne folgen.



Abkauf schrieb:


> Die Thread, Die!



Da offensichtlich Mangel an Argumenten herrscht, kann ich Deinen Wunsch gut nachvollziehen...


----------



## Hopi (9. Mai 2009)

brmpfl, 

du bist so hohl, an deinem Kopf kann eh nix kaputt gehen. Also mach was Du willst, fahr ohne Helm oder trag ihn 20 Jahre, ist uns egal.
Wenn Du glaubst es muss überall draufstehen wann etwas veraltet ist, dann fahr doch mal mit 10 Jahre alten Winterreifen durch  die verschneiten Berge.

"Viel Spaß"


----------



## lix (9. Mai 2009)

Der Tenor beider Links ähnelt sich, die Umtauschzeit unterscheidet sich aber auch hier (5a <> 6a). Größtes Vertrauen schenke ich in dieser Hinsicht meinem Instinkt. Ausgetauscht wird entweder nach einem gravierenden Sturz oder nach ca. 6 Jahren Benutzung (Witterungs- u. Alterungsprozess). Dazwischen halte ich es wie mit gutem Wein: kühl und trocken lagern.
Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit, auch kein Fahrradhelm.


----------



## Somnium (9. Mai 2009)

> Fehlt nur noch einer der behauptet, Helme selbst seien ein Sicherheitsrisiko.


Helme können ein Sicherheitsrisiko sein.
Beispielsweise wenn sie im Falle eines Sturzes ein seitliches Abknicken der HWS forcieren.
Oder den/die Fahrer/in in falscher Sicherheit wiegen...


----------



## brmpfl (9. Mai 2009)

Hopi schrieb:


> brmpfl,
> 
> du bist so hohl, an deinem Kopf kann eh nix kaputt gehen. Also mach was Du willst, fahr ohne Helm oder trag ihn 20 Jahre, ist uns egal.
> Wenn Du glaubst es muss überall draufstehen wann etwas veraltet ist, dann fahr doch mal mit 10 Jahre alten Winterreifen durch  die verschneiten Berge.
> ...



Du bist so süß 

Sind eigentlich gerade Ferien?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arzgebirger (9. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe mir dieses Jahr einen neuen Helm geleistet, weil mein Alter war nicht mehr zu gebrauchen  un das nach 4 Jahren, es hat sich durch das Schwitzen Innen die Polsterung Abgezogen und in allen Einzelteilen zerbröselt, naja und die Plaste Schicht hat es auch schon total Abgezogen, da habe ich mich entshclossen einen neuen Helm zu Kaufen, denn meinen Kopf brauche ich noch etwas. Also ist irgendwie doch etwas an der Vorgabe der Händler, den Helm nach 4 oder 5 Jahren Auszutauschen dran.

Tschau Jan


----------



## zack99 (9. Mai 2009)

Die verwendeten Kunststoffe im Helm altern mit der Zeit. Das ist klar. Aber wie kann ich meinen Helm am materialschonensten reinigen. Diesen Reinigungssprays traue ich nicht. Die im Schweiß gelösten Salze können ja nicht mit der Reinigungflüssigkeit verdunsten. Ich denke das mangelde Pflege einen Helm schneller altern lässt.


----------



## DrecksBecks (9. Mai 2009)

ich strahle meinen Dampf an der Tanke - da wird dieser wieder porentief rein!
Oder waschmaschine im Schongang!


----------



## clam (9. Mai 2009)

Mein Hersteller hatte mir mal 3 Jahre als Anhaltspunkt angegeben. Gibt sicherlich auch einen "wirtschaftlichen" Hintergrund dafür  Nach Sturz sollte man ihn eh wechseln, aber mir persönlich egal, hab nur 50 Euro Deckel.


----------



## funbiker9 (9. Mai 2009)

So ziemlich jeder Motorradladen empfiehlt Dir, einen Helm nach spätestens 5 Jahren auszutauschen. 

Denke, daß wird wohl bei Fahrradhelmen nicht anders sein!


----------



## brmpfl (10. Mai 2009)

Wechsel des Helmes z.B. nach Sturz ist klar. 

Was die Verkäufer im Motorrad- oder Bikeladen über das Verfallsdatum erzählen ist genau so viel wert wie die 3 Monate Wettervorhersage. 
Ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn sich diese Verkäufer mit Motor- bzw. Fahrrädern auskennen würden 

Hier wurde nach wie vor kein belastbare Quelle angeführt. 

Ich reinige meine Helme einfach mit Seife und handwarmem Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neo-bahamuth (10. Mai 2009)

Geht zwar um Photovoltaik, die Kunststoffe sind aber ähnlich. Da sind die Möglichkeiten der Alterung schön beschrieben:

http://www.werkstoff-und-struktur.de/information/photovoltaik_text.pdf

Kurz gesagt: Energiereiche Strahlung (die ionisierende Sonnenstrahlung zB), Oxidation und Temperaturunterschiede welche Spannungen im Material verursachen.

Es hat schon einen Grund, warum man Helmen generell nur 5 Jahre eingesteht. Auch wenn der Helm optisch noch 1a ausschaut, kann er unter Umständen nur noch einen Bruchteil der ursprünglichen Energie aufnehmen.

"Die häufigste Ursache für chemische Alterung ist die Oxidation, wobei man thermo-oxidative (Wärme + Sauerstoff) und photo-oxidative Prozesse (UVStrahlung + Sauerstoff) unterscheidet. Um die Oxidation zu verhindern, setzt man Stabilisatoren zu, die die durch den Sauerstoff gebildeten aggressiven Radikale abfangen (Antioxidantien) oder die UV-Strahlung unschädlich machen (UV-Stabilisatoren). Erstere verbrauchen sich jedoch während des Kunststoffeinsatzes, so dass der Abbau des Kunststoffs nur entsprechend verzögert wird."

Aber hier müsste mana uch genau wissen, welche Kunststoffe ein Hersteller verwendet, solche die zB in Photovoltaikanlagen genutzt werden müssen ja um einiges länger halten. Mein Uvex zumindest verwendet Makrolon von Bayer, da gibt es aber locker 100 versch. Mischungen. UV-Schutz ist aber überall ziemlich hoch, dieser kann ja auch zusätzlich durch LAcke verbessert werden.

Habe hier was von Schuberth gefunden, das deckt sich mit den 8 Jahren, die für meinen UVEX genannt werden:

http://www.schuberth.de/uploads/tx_pxarbeitsschutz/Informationen_Lebensdauer.pdf

Allerdings ist EPS (aka Styropor) recht UV-empfindlich.


----------



## funbiker9 (10. Mai 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Geht zwar um Photovoltaik, die Kunststoffe sind aber ähnlich. Da sind die Möglichkeiten der Alterung schön beschrieben:
> 
> http://www.werkstoff-und-struktur.de/information/photovoltaik_text.pdf
> 
> ...



 

sehr gut aufgeführt...


----------



## razor-toothed (11. Mai 2009)

Meint ihr auch nach Stürzen mit nur leichtem Bodenkontakt den Helm tauschen zu müssen? Hatte nämlich schon 2 mal Bekanntschaft mit Helm/Boden gemacht. Aber eben nur leicht, der Rest ging in Hand Unterarm Oberschenkel und Hüfte.
Fahre meinen Helm trotzdem, optisch sieht er ja top aus nach eingehender Selbstinspektion.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. Mai 2009)

Naja, die Spannung des Materials könnte dahin sein und und der Schaumstoff schon leicht komprimiert. Gehe ich aber bei leichten, modernen Helmen nicht von aus. Bei Motorradhelmen ist ja schon das Eigengewicht ein Problem, wenn die runterfallen.


----------



## Sash1985 (16. Juli 2017)

Habe gerade auf den Helm geschaut den ich vorgestern "online erworben" bekommen habe...11/2014.
Sollte ich den Händler Anschreiben? Darf er den Helm bei so einem Alter überhaupt noch verkaufen?
Vielen dank im voraus


----------



## MrBrightside (16. Juli 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf den Helm geschaut den ich vorgestern "online erworben" bekommen habe...11/2014.
> Sollte ich den Händler Anschreiben? Darf er den Helm bei so einem Alter überhaupt noch verkaufen?
> Vielen dank im voraus


Wenn du dich unwohl fühlst hast ja ein Widerrufsrecht. Ansonsten glaub ich nicht, dass er das nicht dürfte.


----------



## Aldar (19. Juli 2017)

Sash1985 schrieb:


> Habe gerade auf den Helm geschaut den ich vorgestern "online erworben" bekommen habe...11/2014.
> Sollte ich den Händler Anschreiben? Darf er den Helm bei so einem Alter überhaupt noch verkaufen?
> Vielen dank im voraus


Dürfen wird er schon, persönlich sehe ich das jetzt auch nicht so problematisch- Alterung wird durch UV und Umwelteinflüsse begünstigt und beschleunigt - denke der wird den Helm nicht in der prallen sonne gelagert haben


----------

